# WTB- SONY PRS-CL65 (SONY LIGHT COVER FOR 650)



## eBookworm (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi,
I am wanting to buy a sony lighted cover for a prs650 model..  If anyone has one to sell please let me know.. Would prefer Black but am more than happy with the red!!  PLease PLease!!

Thanks Andrea


----------

